# Hilton HHonors Amex promo



## skim118 (Sep 20, 2006)

I am not sure if this forum is the right one to post to, but since so many HGVC members are, here is the deal :

https://www201.americanexpress.com/cards/Applyfservlet?csi=4/15882/b/223

Since we have too many Starpoints, we decided to diversify and get this Amex card.  The deal is you get 10,000 HHonors bonus points + 10,000 bonus points for the first 4 stays & the best part is you get 30,000 bonus points for spending $5000 by March 31, 2007.

We planning a trip to Northern Europe in the next 2 years & we found there are so many Cat 1 & 2 hotels there(Scandic chain) and will work great for us.

Just saw this thread in Flyertalk & applied & received this card.


----------



## CaliDave (Sep 20, 2006)

That's a great deal.. 

I think if you spend $25K /year, you get upgraded to Honors Gold


----------



## StuckinChicago (Sep 20, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> That's a great deal..
> 
> I think if you spend $25K /year, you get upgraded to Honors Gold




We just got our HHonors AMEX and according to our literature that came with the card, it is actually better than that - only 20K per year to be upgraded to Gold status!! The charges must occur within 1 calender year, and the upgrade will occur by the following April.

I am embarassed to say that charging 20K a year will not be hard for us!!


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 30, 2007)

*New HHonors VISA from Citibank*

I just received an offer today for a HHonors Visa card from Citi.  No annual fee, 15,000 points for getting it and purchasing something with it shortly after getting it and a free coach companion ticket to mate with another ticket you purchase within the first year with the card.

As discussed in another thread, the Costco Platium AMEX gives us cash back which has  been more valuable to us than HHonors points, but there ARE times when AMEX isn't taken and Visa is.  That may be a good enough reason to apply for this card.

Not that there have been any issues recently, but the fine print notes that the default rate is 33% if you default or are late on your payments.  OUCH.   That alone has me thinking carefully about taking advanage of some which I'd definietey could use.


----------



## nodge (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't forget to enroll in this AMEX/HHONORS promotion too.  It doubles the HHonors points earned from now until Nov 30, 2007.

-nodge


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for this one.  I'm having trouble getting into the system right now.  Originally I thought I needed the RSVP code, but I see I can also register my card.  Hopefully the system will be fixed shortly.


----------



## nodge (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't have an RSVP code, but was able to register for the promo by logging into my AMEX account via the login registration option next to the box for entering the promo code.  There is also a third registration option posted that involves calling AM EX and giving the code listed below the AM EX call-in phone number.  I didn't try that one.

Good Luck,
-nodge


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've gotten a notice online that I'm ineligible  and when I call the 800 number.  I wonder if it's because I've been using that card regularly - and especially for Hilton stays.

Sue


----------



## nodge (Oct 2, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I've gotten a notice online that I'm ineligible  and when I call the 800 number.  I wonder if it's because I've been using that card regularly - and especially for Hilton stays.
> 
> Sue




Could be.  I haven't used my Hilton/AM EX for months.  AM EX may just be trying to spark us non-users into action.

-nodge


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 2, 2007)

nodge said:


> I didn't have an RSVP code, but was able to register for the promo by logging into my AMEX account via the login registration option next to the box for entering the promo code.  There is also a third registration option posted that involves calling AM EX and giving the code listed below the AM EX call-in phone number.  I didn't try that one.
> 
> Good Luck,
> -nodge



+1  I was able to enroll after logging in.


----------

